# LGD Creep Gate



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

We just got a new LGD pup (a Maremma) ... and this is a first for us. Though the pup and goats are already working out really well together, we've read about problems with food, goats eating the dog food, etc. Currently we just take her out of the pen to feed, but was wondering if it made sense to build a separate smaller enclosed area where she could "escape" to if needed and to eat ... and if a creep goat would even work ...the dogs get pretty large, but would they still be able to fit through?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Well..... When my goats were 12 weeks old Larry crawled through a 14" duct with a right angle turn in it. Pig is now 200 pounds+ and he still gets his head and horn through a 6"x8" opening in the fence to eat grass on the other side. His horn's are more than 10" from tip to tip, so he has to pitch yaw and roll to make it happen.

So if a gate is big enough for a LGD, it may not be small enough for the goats.

Build a pond and put the dog food on an island. That should keep the goats out ;-)


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I have the same problem with goats wanting to eat the dog food. I feed the goats first thing in the AM and while they are eating I lock them in the barn and feed the dog outside the barn. Then I open the barn after about 1 hour and take any remaing dog food and bowl away.


----------



## CASDOG1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm a newbie to the goat packing thing, but not to LGDs! Here is a good link about jump gates for keeping goats out of the LGDs' food.

http://www.bountifulfarm.com/DOG%20SELF%20FEEDER.html

~~~
Anna and Co.
Thunder Mountain Central Asian Shepherd Dogs
Working Livestock Guardian & Personal Protection Dogs
https://www.facebook.com/ThunderMountai ... epherdDogs


----------

